# Angeln in Astrachan / Wolga



## rannug01 (8. April 2017)

Hallo,
war schon mal jemand an der Wolga im Bereich Astrachan angeln? Laut Web soll es sehr erfolgversprechend sein. Wer kann mir sagen, welche Lizensen ich brauche und wo ich sie bekomme?
LG Gunnar


----------

